# Heavily considering hitchhiking from the East to the West, advice



## ZerX (Jul 16, 2022)

So, I'm considering going from my home state of Georgia to somewhere out West. I've been westward (I fucking miss New Mexico) and I would love to go back, come hell or high water. I have a rough idea of what to do, since I plan on avoiding going through Utah, Nevada and Idaho to lower my chances of getting arrested for adventuring into the unknown. Considering I want to live my life free and on my own terms as someone's approaching his thirties (don't judge), what's a good way to go about this potential journey?


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 18, 2022)

Pack light go for it . I made it from Houston to Raleigh 3 rides. Truck stops . Is how did it independent truckers


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm in Georgia also, but I'm wanting to go north, to D.C.


----------

